# Bread rolls



## lynsababe (Mar 14, 2010)

I have been recently diagnosed (Type 2) and the nurse at the surgery told me that one bread roll would be equivalent to 6 slices of bread (brown or white) to a person with diabetes. Has anyone else been told this - it seems a lot.


----------



## Steff (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum lynsababe I was never told that all i was told was it is an equvilent to half a piece of pitta bread.Mind i dont eat any bread hardly now that dont have the seeds in.Someone will come in and help out inabit more but personally i never heard that one.


----------



## am64 (Mar 14, 2010)

hi and welcome to forum...ive never heard that but Im sure the carb counters will come on soon and help you out xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2010)

lynsababe said:


> I have been recently diagnosed (Type 2) and the nurse at the surgery told me that one bread roll would be equivalent to 6 slices of bread (brown or white) to a person with diabetes. Has anyone else been told this - it seems a lot.



Hi Lynsababe, welcome to the forum  It would depend on the bread roll and the slices of bread it was being compared to! I usually have slices rather than rolls as each slice is normally around 15g of carbs, but it can be difficult to determine with rolls and they are generally bigger (i.e. more bread!). Not sure if you were told, but the best type of bread to go for is seeded or granary bread. You should avoid white bread at all costs as this can send your blood glucose levels shooting up as fast as sugar! Look for information about the GI diet (Glycaemic Index) - this is the sort of diet that is most suitable for diabetics. As an exercise, start recording the food you eat each day and the amount of carbohydrate in it to try and determine your daily total - this will help you in the future to determine whether your intake is too high or not.

Look in our Links section for Jennifer's Good Advice and Maggie Davey's Open Letter - excellent reading for newly-diagnosed Type 2s. 

A book we always recommend to people such as yourself is Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year - An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed by Gretchen Becker - this will give you a great introduction to what you should expect and how to tackle it. 

That's probably enough to be going on with! If you have any other questions, please post them and we will try our best to help.


----------



## bev (Mar 14, 2010)

lynsababe said:


> I have been recently diagnosed (Type 2) and the nurse at the surgery told me that one bread roll would be equivalent to 6 slices of bread (brown or white) to a person with diabetes. Has anyone else been told this - it seems a lot.



1 slice of brown bread is normally approx 16 carbs per slice
1 slice of white bread is normally approx 20 carbs per slice

1 brown roll the diameter of a cup is normally approx 25 carbs per roll
1 white roll the diameter of a cup is normally approx 27 to 30 carbs per roll

You would have to be eating a bread roll the size of a pizza base for it to be the same as 6 slices of bread!Bev


----------



## lynsababe (Mar 15, 2010)

*Just wanted to say thanks to all who answered*

Thanks to everyone who replied to my query. I do find it a little confusing, I went shopping (took me hours - only spent ?8.40) I was looking at the sugars and fats, so is it best just to check the carbs? Luckily I'm off this week - I'm going to have a look in waterstones for a GI diet book, I like the look of, although I probably have one in the attic. I will pop up and look there first. I was a little perturbed that Nursey said "Are you shocked by the news that you have it - and I'm talking the real deal here" I was shocked (my reading was 15.4) and so I didn't really take in too much of what she said next. I haven't been thirsty at all - in fact my normal daily liquid intake involves a cup of black coffee when I get to work (sometimes I don't even drink it all) and another cup of black coffee in the evening after my meal, at around 7pm. As I assumed that everyone feels thirsty all the time, it didn't occur to me that I had diatbetes, although my Grandma had it. I didn't know about it then, and I don't know if she injected or what. Nursey says I will have to eventually, but she will recommend pills first, and I might be able to stave off taking them if I can lose a bit of weight, now. I'm scared, but it's great to know that you are all out there, and I hope in time (when I know what's going on) that I will be able to help someone else.


----------



## am64 (Mar 15, 2010)

its like that when you get dx ... all very confusing but it will become clearer you need to look at the carb on packets because it will tell you how much sugar go for the lowest possible ...watch low fat cos they often have more sugar...best advice i got was moderation in everything and dont do it all at once small steps in the right direction ok we all have blips xxx good luck


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2010)

Hiya, you might want to try your library first as they might have a GI or GL diet book. You won't neccessarily end up injecting - that's not a given. A lot of people are able to stay off medication entirely and just control things through modifications to their diet and by taking regular exercise. Sounds like your nurse is trying to scare you into action! 

Look for carbohydrates on packaging, but also look at the sugar content - this will tell you how much of the carb content comprises sugar. If it's mostly sugar, avoid it! Saturated fat is also something to be careful of. Some fats are fine, indeed essential, so you don't need to avoid fat completely. Oily fish a couple of times a week is good too - I have sardines on toast, but salmon is good for a main meal or a sandwich (on seeded bread!).

Don't worry, m'dear, you'll soon get the hang of it, and we're always here if you're not sure about something.


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 22, 2010)

lynsababe said:


> ..............and I don't know if she injected or what. Nursey says I will have to eventually, but she will recommend pills first, and I might be able to stave off taking them if I can lose a bit of weight, now...........


Hi lynsababe,

My advice would be not to believe what "Nursey" says about the inevitability of needing to inject insulin. Get your diet sorted out and you will be amazed as to how things are likely to improve. 

I was well on my way to needing to inject insulin eighteen months ago - i.e. HbA1c in the 8s and 9s and taking 2,000mg of metformin per day. These days, my  last HbA1c was 5.1% and about to go below 5%. I'm expecting to come off the tablets before too long.

Good luck and best wishes - John


----------



## sandy (Mar 22, 2010)

lynsababe said:


> Nursey says I will have to eventually, but she will recommend pills first, and I might be able to stave off taking them if I can lose a bit of weight, now. I'm scared, but it's great to know that you are all out there, and I hope in time (when I know what's going on) that I will be able to help someone else.



They wanted to put me on pills three years ago and I have managed to stay off them - the ride has not been smooth (but a lot of that is down to me not taking it seriously enough - please dont make my mistakes). last hba1c was 6.3 and I expect if I had one done now it would be well under 6.

My advice is to get a meter and test test test until you inderstand what happens after meals and after exercise once you know what affect certain foods have you will be better set to control your illness through diet.

There is an interesting article below on low carb meals - not really rocket science but will help you understand why a low carb meal is better for weight loss, better for your diabetes and not really that difficult, although there are some sacrifices to make you can still have the 'odd' treat but make sure you get under control first (I had too many odd treats to start with).


----------

